# Grainy security picture- need help!



## Waldojj (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/showphoto.php/photo/9686

I have a grainy security photo taken from a video. The picture was taken at night using night video - it features a crook who stole a fedex package from our porch.

In the picture - the camera is shooting through the gate and you can see the image of the face in the upper left corner of the gate. 

Please suggest some ways to enhance this photo. We think we know who the crook is but we need more evidence.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 28, 2009)

Can you post the photo here?

We will be able to give you more detailed advice if we can see the picture.

(PS...It's usually someone you know...)


----------



## Waldojj (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Josh!  I think I know who it is but I need evidence.  This picture is our best hope.  Thanks for trying to enhance it.  Jon


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 29, 2009)

You're not going to recover any real details from an image as small and as grainy as the one you posted...


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 29, 2009)

Um...pictures of someone stealing something?  My advice would be to bring it to the cops and see what they can do with it.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah...unfortunately, there isn't a whole lot that can be done with that.
Definitely nothing that would hold up in court.


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 29, 2009)

If you go to the photoshop forum you may be able to find someone to teach you how to stick a funny face on the crook...  Just think, you could have your property stolen by George Clooney!  Maybe won't hold up in court but it should be pretty funny...


----------

